# Animals up and dying...



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

So my friend had 2 ADFs in her 2.5 for less than a week. The tank was seeded with filter media from my tank for an instant cycle, but both frogs died. They didn't eat, and then they died. They both looked okay, albeit a little scrawny. Confusing, but okay. I've heard of this happening. I tested the water in the tank, and nitrites were a little high, but I assume that this was from the frog being, well, dead in the tank for a few hours before she came home. Ammonia was zero, and nitrates were around 25. 

This is the gross part. She then LEFT the tank, stagnant, filter turned off, for a few weeks. GROSS! Ugh, there were snails, planaria, wiggly things, and GOD KNOWS what else in it. FINALLY, she broke down the tank, cleaned everything with hot water, and threw out the gravel (she wasn't a fan of the color anyway)

A few days later, we picked up a betta. I put new filter media from my established tank in her tank, and we acclimated the little guy. He seemed to be fine, but two days later, he's dead. My friend is really upset and feels like she should never touch another aquatic animal. Here's what I think might have done it in for the betta:

She bought it from Petco. (first strike) It was the Petco I used to work at, and I know very well those bettas are fed maybe 2 or 3 times a week. Upon getting it into the tank, she fed it EIGHT frozen bloodworms. Not good. The fish's only symptoms were that it just hung around on the bottom, and only moved when nudged with a net. It also refused to eat the day before it died. I'm guessing eating so many worms could have given it a serious digestive issue? Its scales didn't pop, but any redness or discoloration would not be obvious, as the betta had very dark, almost black coloration.

So what's going on here? What killed these guys? What should she do to ensure nothing dies again? She's really sad about this, and wants another betta, but isn't sure if she should try it.

Help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry if I missed it, but does she have a heater? If not, that could be why the betta died. Or it could be all those bloodworms she fed it.

What was she trying to feed the frogs? They don't see well, so you have to put food right in front of them........and usually they'll only take live or frozen food.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to include that yes, the tank has a heater.

Yeah, I told her that. She was dropping frozen bloodworms in front of them with tweezers.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Bump...I just want to see if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ask about spray cleaners (i.e. Fantastic), insecticide or anything else that make her home toxic.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Neither, she lives in a tiny college dorm like me, just across the quad. She doesn't use anything like that.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It could have been the worms. Fish can die quickly from intestine problems with no outward signs. Kill one more betta before you give up on her.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I figured it was the overabundance of the worms. I'll throw out that pack and get a new one...It did thaw and then refreeze, and isn't that bad or something?

We're going to a REAL LFS to get her another.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thawed and then refrozen is supposed to be bad, even for people food. I don't know why. It could be that it breaks cell walls or it could be just because you don't know how long it was thawed and you risk salmonella.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

One thing she might want to try is fishless cycling the old fashioned way. I think this would be good just in case it is something from your tank that your fish are used to and fine with, but that new fish can't handle. That's kind of a long shot as far as problems go, but within the realm of possibilities.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Most "people food" is treated so as to not become toxic if it thaws and reheats. I'm in the CPG business... I read the trade rags... depending on exactly what you do you may not need to display a radura <no clue on spelling> on your package. I would think that based on the supply chain networks that serve pet stores, most frozen fish foods are probably passed through a rudimentary irradiation process because they are likely to thaw and refreeze at least once in the distribution channel before you buy it. Probably still a good idea to ditch the old food; it could have become tainted in any number of ways.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay! So she went and got a WalMart betta (jeez...she regrets this now)

It's perky, it eats, and swims. Now, 3 days later, it's on the bottom of the tank. Its eyes are covered in little white tufts, it's entire facial area is swollen and its gills are bloody-looking. The whole fish is pale (I'd be stressed too)

She didn't put the filter media from my tank in there, so my guess is that the tank is cycling. The water was very cloudy when I went over to look at him. She did a big water change and put in new water. We went out to get some medication. We could only get to WalMart (no car, had to take the bus and be back by a certain time) so we picked up Jungle Fungus Eliminator. 

The active ingredients are sodium chloride, nitrofurazone, furazolidone, potassium dichromate.

Can we save this fish? What's wrong with it?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Bump...any clues on the disease and if this med will help?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Bloody gills could be ammonia poisoning.....they usually looked more inflamed, than bloody though, but I guess it depends on what you call it..

I am really not good on disease ID. That is insane though that it occured that fast. 

Jungle fungus eliminator is good stuff. My guess is he has some type of bacterial problem and that med contains an anti-bacterial. I'd give it a try.


----------

